# altima header



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

does anyone know if there is a smog legal header for the 2000 altima


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

legal, probably not, but stillen does make a header for the 2000. My friend Jeremy has on and it helps out qith freeing up some power


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would check with HotShot as they carry one for your model which can be seen here. I have heard some very good opinions on their products.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

HotShot header maintains the factory cat, therefore that is the closest to being smog legal. 

Stillen header comes with a down pipe that eliminates the factory cat therefore it's not smog legal in any way.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

who cares, unleaded is going be illegal in years to come so we should burn it the dirtiest we can!


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

I also heard good feedbacks about HotSHot but I think they are a bit pricey. My friend installed the OBX headers and he's also happy with it


----------



## FWD-BLUEBIRD (Oct 16, 2006)

this is good info


----------



## drkstr (Oct 17, 2006)

hotshot, stillen and obx are your choices.

hotshot comes in either an older 4-1 design and a newer 4-2-1 design (youre likely only going to find the 4-2-1)

stillen comes in a 4-1 design

obx is hard for fitment and are almost all 4-1 design.

the differences between the 4-2-1 and the 4-1 is next to none in power... i wouldnt worry about smog or anything with headers as you wont pass with either one if im not mistaken? it depends on your emission laws


----------

